# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم IR-KEY Dongle تحديثات :  "IR-Key Suit" version 4.12.7 Full setup Released Happy Nowuz

## mohamed73

*Download Full Setup: IR-Key Suit 4.12.7*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Password zip File: 
  Code:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ADD:*  *File recovery were tested before installation. 
Mount SDcard in recovery problem was solved. 
USB connection problem was solved in recovery mode.* *Temporary Root for Android 4. x. x 
Root and S-OFF Qualcom* *CPU . *   *File transfer to different parts for recovery of various models**.*    *The problem was solved by downloading the IR-Key* *Server . 
Database updates for the latest ROM program. CID and version method**.*   *Download ROM HTC: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
New forum for users of IR-Key:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
******************************************* *Sorry to all IR-Key users . Our problems, we will fix that soon., I'm trying to satisfy all users. 
Thursday is the New Year for us Iranians. A few days vacation. Updates will be well after the holidays.*
*********************************************  *Happy Nowruz, Happy New Year 2014 (1393)* *Iranian (Persian) New Year 2014-1393 Times*  *Iran - Tehran     Thu 8:27:07 PM*   *  Iran, Iraq, Afghanistan, Albania, Azerbaijan, Georgia, Kyrgyzstan,   Kazakhstan, Mongolia, Bayan-&#214;lgii, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan*     *Still you don't have this amazing tool ? Make your order at our online store now.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

